# What to do with watercress?



## Janet H (Mar 30, 2010)

I have great neighbors! Today they brought me a grocery sack full of watercress; beautiful, fragrant and fresh - but there's a lot of it.

Anyone have any ideas for using it?  I've had watercress soup and watercress in salads before but that's about it and could use some inspiration.


----------



## vagriller (Mar 30, 2010)

Spinach dip and chinese food? Those are two that I can think of.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2010)

How about a crusty french roll, garlic mayo,avocado,watercress dressed with some evoo and vinegar, tomato,thin sliced grilled chicken your choice dark or light meat..be sure and mash that avocado so it will stay in place, and add a little garlic to it. 
kadesma


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (Mar 31, 2010)

Egg Salad sandwiches with watercress as the "lettuce" are soooo yummy.

I want to try it in a potato salad.

And these recipes look yummy.

How To Cook Watercress


----------



## Janet H (Mar 31, 2010)

Good suggestions keep em coming. Tonight I am thinking about making a souffle using chopped cress instead of the more common spinach.


----------



## Angela Hao (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Janet, I like watercress too, normally in chinese way, I will just put it in boil water, then add some salt and oil...I will also add some pork liver :P


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 31, 2010)

Watercress (and also arugula) are delicious as a sub for lettuce in a sandwich.  Adds much more character.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 31, 2010)

Angela Hao said:


> ...I will also add some pork liver :P



Do you fry this first?


----------



## marigeorge (Mar 31, 2010)

I like to add a little to a green salad.


----------

